# Commissioned Project Details



## msurvilo (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey everyone, I've been on here a while, and I see people post that some of their pieces are commissioned. How come no one ever mentions the price? Or how much material was? Etc. I for one would love to know how much money some of us make from our beautiful pieces? Is there some unwritten rule that says it's rude to post that information?


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Matt, anyone can post whatever info they want. I for example have all of pricing for my regular items on my website. However, if someone wants something special or different, that is a price that I will have to figure out. Since each case if different, telling you what I charged would not help anyone as you would not know all of the details or lack of details involved.

One time, I made a pet gate for some one and I charged them over $300.00. Another time someone wanted a pet gate and I only charged them $120. The difference was in the details. First one wanted it more involved and personalized while the second just wanted it plain.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I have probably done about 15k in commissions over the past 2 years. I would guess about 60% goes to material and tools, some goes to taxes, and then I keep the rest. I probably make a 30% profit on average, maybe less. The problem is that I spend everything I make on more tools. It's a vicious cycle…


----------

